# Identification help



## Lumptastic (Mar 25, 2022)

Customer want this handle replicated but not totally sure what type of wood it is a 

lso if anyone has a piece that could look something like this 1.5c1.5x5.5.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2022)

Extremely hard to id wood accurately with out proper pics- end grain- Burl - much harder to ID, it is an aberration- Stabilized wood burl- - That said Elder burl with eyes running parallel to blade is My WAG


----------



## Lumptastic (Mar 25, 2022)

I have found out his customer is from Vancouver bc and it was sourced locally so it would have to be something that grows in that region. Narrows it down somewhat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 25, 2022)

It’s not to far off from mine,this is maple burl.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 25, 2022)

Impossible to be sure, but I agree with Mike... I suspect stabilized, dyed box elder burl(or maple burl) would be the most likely suspects.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2022)

Elder is called Manitoba maple in Canada eh

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Lumptastic (Mar 26, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Impossible to be sure, but I agree with Mike... I suspect stabilized, dyed box elder burl(or maple burl) would be the most likely suspects.


im leaning towards box elder. My main thing is doing stabilized big leaf and it just didn’t look quite right to me


Mike1950 said:


> Elder is called Manitoba maple in Canada eh


im not familiar with the names you kids use now days. Also I’m not Canadian but I have wondered if eh was spelled like that or ay. Have you got any box elder in yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 26, 2022)

I do not know proper cannuck spelling of Eh. But that is what I use. I am at mill tomorrow cutting a bunch of stuff including elder.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 26, 2022)

Dang it Mike!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 26, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> I do not know proper cannuck spelling of Eh. But that is what I use. I am at mill tomorrow cutting a bunch of stuff including elder.
> 
> View attachment 224804


There he goes bragging again!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 26, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Dang it Mike!





2feathers Creative Making said:


> There he goes bragging again!


It is only an oversized knife blank eh

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 26, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Dang it Mike!





2feathers Creative Making said:


> There he goes bragging again!


It is only an oversized knife blank eh


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 26, 2022)

Yep, most certainly bragging!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lumptastic (Mar 26, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> I do not know proper cannuck spelling of Eh. But that is what I use. I am at mill tomorrow cutting a bunch of stuff including elder.
> 
> View attachment 224804


Count me in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2022)

Lumptastic said:


> Count me in


size needed. i am unloading. slowly.


----------



## Lumptastic (Mar 29, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> size needed. i am unloading. slowly.


is it dry? Not a big deal just curious if do 2x4x18 of box elde and a couple curly cue blanks. 4 I guess if it’s good curly I’ll probably start talking a few dozen at a time


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2022)

2"×4"×18"? I will have to figure that out but a 1.75x1.75x18 cue of dry box elder is $60 there are few and far between. Bigger does not make it cheaper . Curly 2×2× 18 maple = $18 let me know


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2022)

I have dry.


----------



## Lumptastic (Mar 29, 2022)

1.75x 18 is fine on everything


----------

